# D-Link DWA-140 Rev.B3



## come_together (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

Could you, please, clarify is there drivers for Wi-Fi adapter D-Link DWA-140 Rev.B3 based on RT5372 chip (FreeBSD version 3)?


----------



## come_together (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry, I make mistake - FreeBSD verison 8.3


----------



## PseudoCylon (Oct 10, 2012)

Negative


----------



## come_together (Oct 10, 2012)

So I can't use this device with FreeBSD?


----------



## PseudoCylon (Oct 12, 2012)

If ndis(4) doesn't work, no unless you or someone writes the driver.

Besides, due to number of fixes in IEEE80211 stack, it is unpractical to run any device in 11n mode on 8.X. I would upgrade to 9.X before spending any time on the driver.


----------

